# Old Pearson recurves



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE 🇺🇸 🇺🇸


----------



## Berny (Oct 25, 2011)

See Traditional Archery - Ben Pearson Archery, Golden Sovereign Bows (vintagearchery.org) 
scroll down for piece on Apex bows on LHS


----------

